

Why Would the U.S. Crack Down on Companies That Hack Back? - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-30/why-would-the-u-s-crack-down-on-companies-that-hack-back-.html

======
higherpurpose
Isn't it obvious? It's bad enough that the government does stupid stuff in
secret on its own, to other countries. Imagine if you had thousands of
companies starting conflicts with other countries by hacking them. What if
Sony thought Turkey hacked its servers and hacked Turkey back? (even though it
wasn't Turkey). And what if then Turkey will consider it an act of war?

Letting companies hack is a very stupid idea.

